# Nitrile Gloves?



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Any one know of a supplier of decent nitrile gloves? Last time I ordered (oh the heady carefree days of 2019!) they were £8.40 for a box of 100 on Amazon, same pack today is £24.49, can’t imagine why! Luckily on my last order I stocked up, but am now running low and the price increase is shocking, understandable but shocking nonetheless.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Glad you asked as I'm after some and noticed the massive price increase.....presumably thru Covid.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Same for me, in the end I went with the trusted favourite's of Black Mamba, strangely enough they were the same price as normal bodyguards.

I got them from *here*.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

My supplier used to charge me £4.50 a box for the black nitrile gloves, since Covid they have rocketed to around £15 a box.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Go B&M. £5.99 for 100 pairs.


----------



## DanW84 (Jan 16, 2019)

Black mambas from tool station. About £20 a box


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Toolstation black mambas up in price as well. I bought them for 14.98 at the end of July they're now 19.98 :wall:


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Profiteering at its finest 
I won't pay more than £10 for 100.
Will keep looking.


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

TonyHill said:


> Profiteering at its finest
> I won't pay more than £10 for 100.
> Will keep looking.


I think you will be looking for quite a while.. I had the same attitude and finally had to buckle and spend 20 odd quid at toolstation.


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

The problem we have as detailers is if we buy them at £20-£25 they will remain at that price because they'll think there's a market for them at their given hike. I bought them in November 2019 from Amazon at £7.59, nitrile black and the make was Bold. They are now £24.40, three times the price so I simply won't buy and will use the crap seethrough ones until they put their prices down. I appreciate it's supply and demand but it is taking the P


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

lijongtao said:


> The problem we have as detailers is if we buy them at £20-£25 they will remain at that price because they'll think there's a market for them at their given hike. I bought them in November 2019 from Amazon at £7.59, nitrile black and the make was Bold. They are now £24.40, three times the price so I simply won't buy and will use the crap seethrough ones until they put their prices down. I appreciate it's supply and demand but it is taking the P


The thing is, the detailing community as a market for gloves is actually very small. Now everyone and their dog is buying them, demand is off the chart and I don't see this changing any time soon.

If you heard the language I expressed to my domestic engineer when I had to replace the box she motored through at the new prices..... She was just as unimpressed as me lol.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

If you have a search of local fastenings and materials suppliers they often have gloves much cheaper, I pay about £8 a box from our suppliers, they're orange now but fine for what i need.

Alternatively B&M do a pack of "heavy duty" gloves for £3, which are essentially black Marigolds, considering they are easy to clean they may be good to use whilst the prices settle down


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I dont mind what colour they are, i might even ask work if the next time they put an order through if they can order me a couple of boxes and i'll pay for them. Yes they are blue and probably cheaper quality but they will do the job.


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

I use these https://www.carboncollective.com/product/black-textured-nitrile-gloves/ and they last very well no issues at all and cheap at £15 for 100 , I normally use black mambas for all my shooting related activities but couldn't get hold of any.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

ChrisHorner said:


> I use these https://www.carboncollective.com/product/black-textured-nitrile-gloves/ and they last very well no issues at all and cheap at £15 for 100 , I normally use black mambas for all my shooting related activities but couldn't get hold of any.


Thye are boxes of 50 bud, so 50 is £15.95

100 would cost you £29.95


----------



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

There are white ones here direction from Black Mamba but have to be bought by the case:

https://blackmambagloves.co.uk/collections/disposable-gloves/products/white-mamba-latex-gloves

The unit price is £14.25 ex vat but the case price (10 boxes) is £142.50+VAT.

The black which are out of stock, were the same price but seemed to have increased to £18.50 ex vat per box. Again, only sold in cases of 10 direct from them so now £185+VAT.

They do post new stock occassionally, but it goes very quickly. You're going to have to check daily and be prepared to buy a case.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

I used Allianceonline last year -£10.75 at the mo? Just remembered that'll be ex vat


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Rian said:


> Thye are boxes of 50 bud, so 50 is £15.95
> 
> 100 would cost you £29.95


Duurrrrr I blame lack of caffine cheers rian


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Whatever you go for, try and get 6mil ones as they are far less likely to tare, and therefore you'll lose less pairs. Of the cheapo ones I find I get through 2 or 3 pairs a detail, where as black mambas will be a single pair.

I've recently gone for longer cuffed surgical gloves as I find my black mamba ones fill with water during the wash stage.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

SuperchargedLlama said:


> Whatever you go for, try and get 6mil ones as they are far less likely to tare, and therefore you'll lose less pairs. Of the cheapo ones I find I get through 2 or 3 pairs a detail, where as black mambas will be a single pair.
> 
> I've recently gone for longer cuffed surgical gloves as I find my black mamba ones fill with water during the wash stage.


I don't use my gloves to wash with but I do wash my gloves at the end of the day and leave them to dry, I have had days out of black mambas when I haven't ripped them.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

That is definitely doable! I also find with the black mamba that they don't seem to be affected by being dried out and worn again.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

I work for a company and one of our products are gloves (latex & Nitrile) and we have seen a 500% increase from our suppliers! 

Until the world wide demand has slowed I don't see them coming down in the near future.

If you are able to get them below £10 your doing well!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I get mine and buy colleagues nitrile gloves from 
https://www.justgloves.co.uk/Nitrile-Gloves 
The Bodyguard brand sell for about £15 but the nitrile gloves start about £11. 
They usually have great availability and fast delivery. 
Great for other PPE too.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

TonyHill said:


> Profiteering at its finest
> I won't pay more than £10 for 100.
> Will keep looking.


You'll be looking for a while then my man.

Prices from Polyco - one of the biggest out there - has increases on a monthly basis for the last 6/7 months with more than 150% price increase.

It is simply supply and demand.

We got an email sent out from them last year stating that they don't expect supplies to even remotely come back to normal before Q4 2021


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

I won't buy them either and don't mind waiting. I wonder if you can dye marigolds? ;-)

I did buy a pair of chemical-resistant gauntlet gloves, really thick, really long and go in the washing machine after I've done the car with them.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

lijongtao said:


> I won't buy them either and don't mind waiting. I wonder if you can dye marigolds? ;-)
> 
> I did buy a pair of chemical-resistant gauntlet gloves, really thick, really long and go in the washing machine after I've done the car with them.


You can get black marigolds, I use them for washing the car in winter

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

muzzer said:


> I dont mind what colour they are, i might even ask work if the next time they put an order through if they can order me a couple of boxes and i'll pay for them. Yes they are blue and probably cheaper quality but they will do the job.


The only downside to using the blue ones is that I find they disintegrate too easily when using tar and glue removers. Whereas the black ones are fine.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Because I bought in bulk when the price was good, the ones in the end f the box (Aurelia Bold) I am coming to now are approx 18 months old and they do seem to have deteriorated. I used to go a full day on one pair but at the weekend I got through two pairs just doing a quick wash and dry. 

Prices don’t seem to be moving and probably won’t anytime soon so given the choice between £15 for an unknown and £20 for Mambas I’ll probably go with the mambas.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

My own thoughts on this are:

Yes the price has gone up due to demand. That is how capitalism works.


If companies are "profiteering", i.e. making excess profits, then over time new suppliers will emerge (attracted by these excess profits) and prices will therefore fall.

Personally I have always used black mamba gloves as I have been happy with the quality.

The price of these has increased by at most 20p per pair. Now unless you are getting through a serious amount of gloves (maybe pros can advise?), is it such a massive issue?


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Sounds like a good time to revert back to Rozalex.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

fatdazza said:


> My own thoughts on this are:
> 
> Yes the price has gone up due to demand. That is how capitalism works.
> 
> ...


Even then, i wonder just how many pairs people get through. Because my work is on dental equipment, we have to change gloves every new job that requires them - cross contamination being a potential issue- and a box of 100 lasts on average about 10 days. Some weeks it's less because there is more stuff to deal with and some weeks it's more because less stuff requires gloves.

But for me personally, when i did have the facilities to clean a car properly, a box of Black Mambas lasted me yonks


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

muzzer said:


> But for me personally, when i did have the facilities to clean a car properly, a box of Black Mambas lasted me yonks


Exactly, it's not often I rip a pair just cleaning or using a polisher so I clean them after a days use and re-use, some jobs I do though I can tear a pair in just 5 minutes. 
It is what is and I am happy with Black Mamba, okay I'm not happy with the price hike but supply and demand etc, I doubt we will ever see the prices as low at £11 again though, wishful thinking on my part :lol:

As for a barrier cream it's a no, I have tried a lot of them over the years and nothing compares to using gloves and then a moisturiser after washing you hands, O'Keeffe's Working Hands hand cream has always been good for me.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Vossman said:


> Exactly, it's not often I rip a pair just cleaning or using a polisher so I clean them after a days use and re-use, some jobs I do though I can tear a pair in just 5 minutes.
> It is what is and I am happy with Black Mamba, okay I'm not happy with the price hike but supply and demand etc, I doubt we will ever see the prices as low at £11 again though, wishful thinking on my part :lol:
> 
> As for a barrier cream it's a no, I have tried a lot of them over the years and nothing compares to using gloves and then a moisturiser after washing you hands, O'Keeffe's Working Hands hand cream has always been good for me.


GoJo Hand Medic skin conditioner is great for moisturising, like some waxes a little goes a very long way. We use it after either washing or using hand sanitiser at work.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

muzzer said:


> GoJo Hand Medic skin conditioner is great for moisturising, like some waxes a little goes a very long way. We use it after either washing or using hand sanitiser at work.


I have just had a look at that, my hands do get very dry sometimes so I think I will order some to try, thanks muzzer :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

If you’re looking for a hand moisturiser, I recommend Udderly Smooth. 

Mate of mine has his hands in water all day as a window cleaner and in the cold months in Canada, his hands would crack and split really badly... he used this stuff for a month in between every job and it healed his hands up and kept them hydrated.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

20vKarlos said:


> If you're looking for a hand moisturiser, I recommend Udderly Smooth.
> 
> Mate of mine has his hands in water all day as a window cleaner and in the cold months in Canada, his hands would crack and split really badly... he used this stuff for a month in between every job and it healed his hands up and kept them hydrated.


I have been reading up on the cream too, I have ordered some GoJo Hand Medic as recommended by muzzer but my wife is always looking to try different products, the reviews for Udderly Smooth are generally good although some are now saying that the formula has changed to a runny lotion instead of a cream, that being said I have also ordered a small tube from Amazon to try too.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Mine and my guy’s hands crack up a lot in the winter washing them multiple times daily and getting oil, petrol and diesel on them sometimes, we all use Working hands cream from Okeefes, best ever hand salve I have used in my 53 years of working life, 3 days max and healed up and IF you keep up with it your hands don’t split and crack up.
Can post a pic up if anyone wants one.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Thread revival.

I remember when this thread was running, Polyco Bodyguards GL897 were about £21.

Well, prices are starting to come down! I found a supplier on ebay selling a box of 100 for £11.95, then looked at their website and found they are £10.94 on there (free delivery over £10), so ordered a box. 

McCormick Tools if anyone's interested. If you're buying 2x boxes, cheaper again in their ebay shop at £19.95. I have no connection to the seller.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

This time last year I bought 2 boxes from McCormick Tools at £18.50 a box. Today for £6 more I can get 5 boxes.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Andy from Sandy said:


> This time last year I bought 2 boxes from McCormick Tools at £18.50 a box. Today for £6 more I can get 5 boxes.


From where?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

100 for £9, free delivery, Amazon 

Boom 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01IDOP...t_i_D9GEWP2XF6YWYRBYV7KC?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

:wave:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

-Jamie- said:


> From where?


McCormick Tools

Direct for 500 - https://www.mccormicktools.co.uk/pr...7-black-nitrile-powder-free-disposable-gloves

From ebay if wanting 200 - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142512571315


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Can I ask quality wise what are these like compared to Black Mamba please

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Taxboy said:


> Can I ask quality wise what are these like compared to Black Mamba please
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


If they're less than half the price and not as thick, then they're not qoing to be as long lasting presumably (I've not used BM's though)! Apples and pears innit?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Taxboy said:


> Can I ask quality wise what are these like compared to Black Mamba please
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


Probably not as good, but if it's single use for washing car etc, then they should be fine, can't see the benefit of spending much more - I'm looking at adding some to an order I'm doing...


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I just buy cheap ones as I never re-use them, single use.
If I take them off, they go in the bin.
Nothing worse than smelly nitrile glove, is worse than sweaty feet.
Stuff grows in there.
Buy the right size that way you don’t rip them to bits.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I understand they may not be as high quality as Black Mamba but if they rip easily and you are going through a couple of pairs per car then they become twice the price

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Rakti said:


> Thread revival.
> 
> I remember when this thread was running, Polyco Bodyguards GL897 were about £21.
> 
> ...


My gloves came today.

While I was ordering the disposables, I had a look to see if there was anything else worth buying and added a pair of these for washing the car;

https://www.mccormicktools.co.uk/product/polyco-jet-black-rubber-gloves

I've not used them yet but for fit and quality at the price, £2.18, I'm really impressed. I have a small but relatively wide hand and these in size 8-8.5 (L) fit me very well. You may struggle with them if you have long fingers though (I suggest XL if you do).

I usually buy these at £2.50 from Wilko;

https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/wilko-large-heavy-duty-rubber-gloves/p/0082975

They're good but the thumb on the Medium is too tight and the Large is too loose overall.

HTH.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

This reminds me of an old joke;

What do you call a lesbian with big fingers?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Well hung :lol:


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> My own thoughts on this are:
> 
> Yes the price has gone up due to demand. That is how capitalism works.
> ...


Ah yes greed and exploitation, so civilised and moral we are! :speechles


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Andy from Sandy said:


> McCormick Tools
> 
> Direct for 500 - https://www.mccormicktools.co.uk/pr...7-black-nitrile-powder-free-disposable-gloves
> 
> From ebay if wanting 200 - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142512571315


Got 200 from Ebay. These gloves aren't as thick as the Black Mamba ones. Went through one pair doing a maintenace wash.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

That's a thumbs down for the gloves then ?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

We use nitrile gloves at work to protect us from potential biohazards and the company buys cheap and cheerful ones from RS and i've lost count of the amount i've ripped apart just putting them on.

It's definitely like the old adage says, buy cheap buy twice.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Still using Black Pearl Nitrile Gloves By Unigloves.

Not the cheapest, but great quality & rarely split :thumb:


----------

